
Partly Cloudy: The Start of a Journey into the Cloud - boulos
https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/topics/infrastructure/2019/the-start-of-a-journey-into-the-cloud.html
======
boulos
Disclosure: I work on Google Cloud and closely with Twitter.

This post has been a long time coming! The folks at Twitter also have a few
talks this week at Next, which will be recorded and online later if you want
more details.

